# Boykin owners



## ctd (Feb 8, 2010)

Let's see some hunting/action pics of your little brown dogs!


----------



## ttowndawg (Feb 8, 2010)

Sadie...


----------



## Esylivin (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## msjjd (Feb 9, 2010)

Good looking dogs,hope to have me one soon


----------



## catalpa (Feb 10, 2010)

*Jenny*

Jenny


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

man i love boykins! i dont have one but i wish i did.


----------



## ctd (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are some great looking Boykins!!! I know there are more guys on here with them though. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 10, 2010)

avatar!


----------



## gunner (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pics!*

Awesome pics....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been looking back through my pictures and realized that I need to take more action pictures. Most of the ones I have are after the action has taken place. Anyway, here are a few of the better ones I have of Reese.






















Reese with his brother Reb.


----------



## UGA hunter (Feb 11, 2010)

Some really good looking dogs!!!


----------



## ctd (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice! Any more?


----------



## littletime (Feb 16, 2010)

Where did you get your female, she looks exactly like mine
Kyle


catalpa said:


> Jenny


----------



## catalpa (Feb 16, 2010)

Hairy Dawg someone looks unhappy in that last picture


----------



## ctd (Feb 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 18, 2010)

catalpa said:


> Hairy Dawg someone looks unhappy in that last picture



Hehe, I just noticed your post. Reese does look a little miffed in that last picture doesn't he.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 18, 2010)

hairy dawg, one of the best looking boykins i have seen!


----------



## catalpa (Feb 19, 2010)

*Molly*

Our other girl Molly.


----------



## ctd (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice dogs Gator and Catalpa!


----------



## ctd (Jul 8, 2010)

ttt

Any more?


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 8, 2010)

*No 4 wheeler riding without him*


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 9, 2010)

ctd, man that is great, a four wheeler set up for the whole family


----------



## ctd (Jul 9, 2010)

bkl, good looking dog! Looks like the Boykin makes a great family dog!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a couple more I forgot I had.


----------



## ctd (Jul 10, 2010)

Those are 2 good looking dogs there!!! Got to love those fishing pics! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Gator, that's a cool pic in the creek and on the rock! Where is that?


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 12, 2010)

ctd said:


> bkl, good looking dog! Looks like the Boykin makes a great family dog!



Mine isn't the best trained dog, but is great to have around, this is my first Boykin but it won't be the last, love this breed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Best dog a person could own. I'm on my second one..


----------



## fatboy84 (Jul 13, 2010)

My girl is in my avatar.

Momma and my girls have spoiled her beyond belief.  She's a great little dog and she spends more time in the pool than anyone in my family.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice Blaine! Hate that we couldn't get together today. I want to see them soon!


----------



## ctd (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice gatorb. Congrats on the new addition! 

fatboy84, no other pics of your dog?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 16, 2010)

Good looking dog Gatorb.

I just remembered I had some before and after pictures of one that I clipped. This is Reb, which is Reese's brother. How two dogs from the same litter can have such a different coat is beyond me. Reese and Reb were trimmed at the same time the year before this trimming took place. I decided not to trim Reese this year.

Before





After


----------



## catalpa (Jul 16, 2010)

*The girls having fun.*

Molly thinks she can walk on water and Jenny just plows on in.


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool pics Catalpa! 

Ron, I like Reese's coat. Don't know if I could deal with hair as long as Reb's though!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 16, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Hairydawg yours sure have some long straight hair compared to mine. jacks curls up real quick. Not a straight hair on him no where.



I have seen some really curly Boykins, and Reese has some of the straightest hair I've seen on one. Even his brothers and sister has curlier hair than him. I like it though, it's easy to brush out.



UGA hunter said:


> Ron, I like Reese's coat. Don't know if I could deal with hair as long as Reb's though!



His owner didn't couldn't deal with it either. That's why he was at my house getting trimmed.

Catalpa, great looking water entry pictures. I need to make some entry pictures. For some reason, I've never tried taking any.


----------



## Esylivin (Jul 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ctd (Jul 20, 2010)

That's a wad of hair on a dog there Hairy Dawg. I don't think I'd like all that hair! Catalpa, nice action shots!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 1, 2010)

Great photos Blaine. Our Boykin named Cooper is a dandy.

She is in training for dove season- she has whacked two Mockingbirds since yesterday- they swoop down at her and she is too quick for them, snatching them right out of the air. 

She may head to NoDak with me in October.......if the girls can stand for her to be gone. These Boykins really endear themselves to the family. Coop is our first Boykin too and won't be the last I am sure.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 1, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> the one in that pic is Cooper as well. He's #2. Can't get enough of them. Great dogs and they love to hunt. He's taking a trip to Mississippi this season.



Make sure to get him a neoprene vest if you don't have one already. The only negative to a Boykin is that they don't have the body mass to withstand extremely cold temps. 

Other than that, they are awesome dogs for sure.


----------



## UGA hunter (Aug 2, 2010)

He's looking good Blaine! That's awesome! Just tell me when we're getting together.


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Make sure to get him a neoprene vest if you don't have one already. *The only negative to a Boykin is that they don't have the body mass to withstand extremely cold temps.*
> 
> Other than that, they are awesome dogs for sure.



Wrong that is not even a concern


----------



## Nitro (Aug 2, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> Wrong that is not even a concern



It is where I hunt. 

Our dogs get hunted in some very tough conditions. 

Ever send your Boykin across a river of slush??? We do.


----------



## Brassman (Aug 4, 2010)

Boykins rule.  Anybody have shorthairs?


----------



## UGA hunter (Aug 5, 2010)

Had my first Boykin experience today with Gatorb. These little dogs are cool!!!


----------



## UGA hunter (Aug 5, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> cooper gets mad when you call him little....
> 
> just sayin'...   he dont swim or retrieve like a little dog.



Oh ok. Sorry Cooper! I think he could hang with a lot of the "big duck dogs."


----------



## catalpa (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a little water work today:


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 14, 2010)

Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 15, 2010)

My girl Reece


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 15, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> My girl Reece



Good looking pup. I like that name too.


----------



## jsav (Sep 15, 2010)

really like that last pup how is she doing so far for yall


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 15, 2010)

heres Jaz at attention this morning in the dove field.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 15, 2010)

jsav said:


> really like that last pup how is she doing so far for yall



Haha, she's doing great, I've been keeping her inside so she's a handful when we get out in the evenings, but she's showing some retrieving already and she's worrying the fool out of my other Boykin! He likes it though! I'm gonna take her to the water today!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 15, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> heres Jaz at attention this morning in the dove field.



Eyes to the skies! Good looking Boykin!


----------



## jsav (Sep 15, 2010)

thats great maybe she keeps getting better and better for yall. Maybe we can get a hunt together.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 24, 2010)

Took Reece for a swim at the river yesterday and this bass jumped on the sandbar three different times, he was running minnows. Also got two short water retrieves also, wasn't really expecting that!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Good looking pup. I like that name too.



Hey Hairy Dawg, I just noticed your dog was named Reese too, didn't mean to steal it brother!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 24, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Hey Hairy Dawg, I just noticed your dog was named Reese too, didn't mean to steal it brother!



Spelled different, but pronounced the same. Not a problem at all. Glad to see that I'm not the only one that thinks it's a cool name.


----------



## quackwacker (Oct 4, 2010)

Jaz and her first Pheasant.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 5, 2010)

My Buddy.....






















Before.....





AFTER!!!!





It's a rough life......





Sorry if this is too many pics........(not really!)


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 6, 2010)

Reece at 9 weeks, I think she's getting the hang of it!


----------



## catalpa (Oct 6, 2010)

QTurn,
There's no such thing as too many pictures of a Boykin!!  Nice looking dog, by the way.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Oct 17, 2010)

I ran across this picture the other day. I forgot about taking it. Shows how truly multi-purpose these dogs can be.


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I ran across this picture the other day. I forgot about taking it. Shows how truly multi-purpose these dogs can be.



If you could only train him to get about 40 of those!


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a couple of my girl Remi. She is my first boykin and I love her to death.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 6, 2011)

cowboy


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 8, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> couple from the last couple days of live action...



Dats My Boy!


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 8, 2011)

seminoleslayer said:


> cowboy



looks like a Just Ducky Dog and photo


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jan 20, 2011)

quack I just got him back yesterday from Pam he is 11 months old and doing good.


----------



## Esylivin (Jan 22, 2011)

The newest member of the family  *Saint Thomas JustanIslandBoy (Tybee)*  Chief X Just Ducky Bounty


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 22, 2011)

Cute pup.


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 22, 2011)

Esylivin said:


> The newest member of the family  *Saint Thomas JustanIslandBoy (Tybee)*  Chief X Just Ducky Bounty



Man I love them eyes!  Great Looking Pup!

Whooooooot!


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 22, 2011)

seminoleslayer said:


> quack I just got him back yesterday from Pam he is 11 months old and doing good.



Show us some up to date Pics!


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 22, 2011)

seminoleslayer said:


> quack I just got him back yesterday from Pam he is 11 months old and doing good.



Here is JustaGeorgiaCowboy.  He will be 2 in March and in 4 days he is making his first trip to Arkansas.  He bout to find out whats its all about!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2011)

Brassman said:


> Boykins rule. Anybody have shorthairs?


 
The one I have now is a shorthair / straight. The first one was a long hair / curly. I like the short much better.
On my first one if you didn't keep the hair on his head trimmed he looked like he had a bad wig..LOL


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 23, 2011)

Esylivin said:


> The newest member of the family  *Saint Thomas JustanIslandBoy (Tybee)*  Chief X Just Ducky Bounty



Congrats Dan!  Look at the determination in that face.  I bet he's gonna be a retrieving machine!!   Love the name.


----------



## Esylivin (Jan 23, 2011)

So far he is a retrieving fool @ 13 weeks.  Balls, bumpers, toys, quail, chucker and ducks.  He was retrieving a duck at the upland nationals, cut two flips bringing it back and never let go.  He took the duck away from a 3 year old who had broke.   He attacks water, diving under and grabing anything in site.  He is serious about his retrieving.  I think he will be all right.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, he's got some seriously big shoes to fill. I have no doubts that you can help him do it though.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 24, 2011)

Esylivin said:


> So far he is a retrieving fool @ 13 weeks.  Balls, bumpers, toys, quail, chucker and ducks.  He was retrieving a duck at the upland nationals, cut two flips bringing it back and never let go.  He took the duck away from a 3 year old who had broke.   He attacks water, diving under and grabing anything in site.  He is serious about his retrieving.  I think he will be all right.



Beautiful pup, I'm sure he's gonna be a good one!


----------

